# Extra locks



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone fitted extra locks to the habitation and storage doors on a Burstner t660. I would like to operate the habitation door from both inside and out.
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I thought about fitting extra locks but then I thought whats the point you can open the windows with a rusty nail .


Paul


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Barry
Try the Verrou Camping Car lock by IMC Creations (French)
http://www.imc-creations.fr/Verrou-Camping-Car 
I have one and you can open and close it from the inside.
There is a discussion in the 'Motorhome Security' forum which you should read.
Ian


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Ian, I never thought of looking elsewhere. Was it easy to fit?
Barry


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Barry 
No problem fitting but you need a small space (about 1 inch I think) on the inside between the edge of the door frame and whatever (in my case side panel of fridge) panel you have beside the door. 
The lever to open/close from the inside is in the upright position when unlocked and when you pull it inwards and downwards it swings down over the edge of the door to a downward position when locked. 

I find it a very good lock with the big advantage of control from inside.
Ian


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Ian
Thanks for this information, I have emailed one of their suppliers in Ireland to get costs etc. as I believe there isn't one on the UK
Barry


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We bought ours direct from the inventor in France, but that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Leseduts
I have also emailed imc-creations in France so hopefully they can understand English and suggest the correct types of lock for our motorhome.
Barry


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

Hi Barts. last year we had a Thule make hab lock fitted which can be locked and unlocked from inside the van. The lock is obviously operated by a key from the outside to unlock it. It clicks to locked position by simply placing the bar across the door. Had it fitted by Steve at Essanjay in Poole. A good bit of kit.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Barry 
I should have said to you that when it is installed in order to operate it from the inside you must lock it first with the key on the outside. You can lock it in the open position and then go back inside.
Ian


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

With the Thule there is no need to lock from the outside. From the inside you just turn a little knob and it"s locked. Like wise to unlock it from the inside. The key is only used to unlock it on the outside eg when returning to the van after a wander.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you Organ-player, I am looking into the Thule lock today, sounds interesting!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Barts, check this thread out as it might help you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-142479-days0-orderasc-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-142479-days0-orderasc-50.html


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Grath, this is very interesting and very helpful.
Barry


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Extra Security Locks - IMC-Creations France*

If anyone is looking for extra security locks for their Motorhome, I can highly recommend "Yaxley's" suggestion to buy IMC - Creations products.

I got together with a friend who also owns a Burstner and purchased these locks for both of us, to save double postage costs. Although the instructions seem a little complicated at first, they are very simple to install. Taking Yaxleys advice we measured several times before approaching the motorhome with a very shaky drill.
My habitation door was different to my mates as he has a different layout and I have a cassette type fly screen. Even so the job was relatively easy.

I found dealing with IMC - Creations, James Naudet, much easier if I used French. No I am not able to speak the language, so I used www.freetranslation.com to translate both ways. His service was very good indeed and we received the locks together with extra parts required, at no extra cost.

I hope you may find this useful and if you need any further information please let me know.

IMC - Creations can be found at http://www.imc-creations.fr/


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Another vote here for the Thule/Milenco habitation door lock that's external but that you can operate from the inside as well as the outside of the vehicle.

Brilliant bit of kit, and dead easy to self-fit.

Example:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290638894498?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes I should have said that the Imc-Creations lock is also operated from the inside as well as outside. They also use Camlock locks.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Another vote for the Thule/ Milenco Very easy to fit.

Steve


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you all
Unfortunately the Millenco or the Fiamma locks would not fit on my motorhome


----------

